# Average time to turn a pen?



## micah (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey everyone!
I just got through ordering a whole bunch of stuff to get me started making some pens, and was just curious... how long does it take to turn and finish your average pen from start to finish?
I know that differant pens means differant times, but just as an average......

Micah


----------



## Mikey (Nov 28, 2005)

For me, wooden ones take in the neighborhood of 2 hours each. I figure it as... selection time of wood, marking, cutting, drilling, glueing tubes, barrel trimming, turning, sanding, sealing, sanding, finish coat, finish coat, finish coat, sanding, polish, and assembly. Acrylic or plastic ones can all be done in a day and normally take at least a half hour less for me because of the steps saved in all the sanding, sealing and topcoating.

Of course, all this time is broken up into segments as I may work in the shop for a week with nothing to show, then come out after an hour or so on a Saturday with 6 pens ready for assembly.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 28, 2005)

i dunno sometimes it takes two hours just to decide what glue to use.[]


----------



## Mikey (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL, but your pens don't qualify. It would take 2 hours just to count the steps needed.


----------



## Dario (Nov 28, 2005)

I would say my average is 3 hours (maybe more).  Most of it is sanding, re-sanding...and more sanding (bare wood, with sealer/finish, top coat finish) []

It also spans 3 days most of the time...since I cure my Gorilla glue a day and my lacquer topcoat another day too.


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 28, 2005)

The actual turning is quick maybe 30 to 40 minutes per blank.  I tend to turn each piece separately.  

The real work is in deciding what I want to do and what shape I am looking to end up with.  Most times I work on things an hour or two a day for several weeks.  I like to take my time and explore different options as I go along.  But I don't get a lot of pens turned either.  Just the way I work.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 28, 2005)

Depends on the type of pen.  Anywhere from 15 minutes (in batches with several mandrels in use) to 2-3 hours.  This is total time, and it can span several days.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Depends on the type of pen.  Anywhere from 15 minutes (in batches with several mandrels in use) to 2-3 hours.  This is total time, and it can span several days.



This is about how I look at it, but I rarely get a 15 minute anymore. Mine is more of a 30 min to 3 hours over a week span.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanksgiving day, needed pens for show next days, turned 43 (9 am to 10 pm-no breaks)!  And yes, they were all plastic and they all looked GOOD.  The blanks were glued up the night before.

As I tell customers, they are easier after the first 500 for practice![][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2005)

Discounting segmented glue-ups, it takes me 2 - 4 hours to so a wood pen, depending on the material, kit and finish. I've done plastics in as little as 30 minutes, but that is rare... usually at least an hour. All times are start to finish - selection, cutting, drilling, gluing, etc. However, I normally do like Ed and others and do my cutting and gluing all together. Then I'm free to turn and finish. But that's just me.


----------



## epson (Nov 28, 2005)

I would say the average pen takes two hours to complete.  But I rarely work on one from start to finish.  I may cut several blanks and then do the glue-up on one day.


----------



## btboone (Nov 28, 2005)

About 1 hour to around 20 hours for me.


----------



## driften (Nov 28, 2005)

For turning and finishing I spend 30min-2hr per pen of work time. Acrylic pens take me longer then wood pens to turn and pens like the sierra are on the lower end of the scale since they are just one blank.


----------



## micah (Nov 28, 2005)

Cool,
Thanks guys for all the replies! By looking at them all, I would say the average for everyone is about 2hrs and 3 days. That was kind of what I was thinking the process would take.
Of course, I figure with me just starting it will take longer.[]

Micah


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 28, 2005)

Micah,

Forgive the late entry into the discussion.  I perhaps take on the longer end of the times given so far.  In my opinion, if we sell our pens at a good price, they need to look good and last a long time with proper care.  I cannot justify turning out a pen in 30 minutes and then asking 40 or 50 dollars for it.  My philosophy is as follows: (cheerfully stolen from things Russ Fairfield has posted)  However long it takes me to turn the pen, spend longer sanding it.  However long it took me to sand the pen, spend longer finishing it."  I use Enduro almost exclusively on my wood pens, and letting it cure properly is essential for the kind of finish needed to call our craft an art form.

My opinions and mine alone,


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 28, 2005)

Well It depends, but from 1 hour from A-Z for most pens, but some take me 2-4 hours per for their process.


----------



## lawry76 (Nov 28, 2005)

Micah,

I want to add a huge "Amen" to what William just wrote.  If I were to pick the two things that moved my pens up a quantum leap, they would be sanding and finishing.  I was stopping way too soon with the sandpaper.  And I also slowed down with the finish and learned to have a lot of pens "in process" rather than feel like I had to finish one the same day I made it.  So in my basement there are 10-12 pens in various stages.  And I'm really cool with that.  I had to move from this being a contest, i.e. I've got to make the "perfect" pen.  To being a hobby that I enjoy and feel very creative doing.  Welcome.


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 28, 2005)

Gee, you guys are s-l-o-w!! Haven't you seen those advertisements that claim a pen in less than 2-minutes.  I have seen a lot of pens that looked like they took that long.

It takes as long as it takes, and sometimes it takes longer.


----------



## Travlr7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I average about an hour to an hour and a half. I did two spalted wood pens yesterday that each needed re-application of CA four times each. They were oversized slimlines and took two and one half hours to do. The first person to see them today bought them. Guess that's kind of a gloat.

But the reason I answered this, was that I ran into a turner last week that claimed he completed pens in 10 minutes! He didn't have one for me to see. I'd really like to see one.

Bruce

Bruce


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2005)

ROTFL, Russ! I'll admit that I've seen a number of what appeared to be 2 minute pens myself. Micah, I'll second what Robert said above. I was very anxious to get my first 200 or so pens from the lathe to the assembled. Now I take my time with the finish and let it fully cure before assembly. The result is more than worth it.[]


----------



## micah (Nov 28, 2005)

I can totally understand quality takes time. Also, why would you WANT to rush something that you enjoy doing? Unless you just wanted to hurry and finish so that you could see the finished product. But then it probably wouldn't worth looking at then.
But, just as an average....
Thanks guys!!!
Micah


----------



## wayneis (Nov 28, 2005)

I've never timed myself.  I'm afraid that if I did I would have to quit, but I would guess that on my wood pens minimum 4 hours and up untill its done.  The imitation stone take almost as long but I want as close to a scratch free finish as I can get.  I proably go through several more steps than most from what I have read in the past when discussing finishing but like a few have said before me I am not done until I'm finished.

Wayne


----------



## gerryr (Nov 29, 2005)

I've found that my turning time has significantly decreased over the last 6 weeks, BUT that decrease has been more than consumed by the increased time for cutting, drilling, gluing, squaring and finishing.  And then if you start thinking about making closed ends, doing segmented pens, laminations or inlays, the time involved takes a quantum leap.


----------



## TexasJohn (Nov 29, 2005)

If I was younger I'm shure I could be very fast at turniing out pens, but now that I am so dang old, I guess I'm just half fast.[]


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2005)

It takes me a minimum of an hour to do a pen, but more likely 2 hours.  I am curious as to how you can turn a pen in 30 minutes or less?  I find Acrylics take even longer for me since I don't take off too much material at a time.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 30, 2005)

Most of the time it takes anywhere between 1 and 3 hours.


----------



## airrat (Nov 30, 2005)

I can do a corian slimline from start to finish in about 2 hrs.  Wood pens can take me over a week.   Just starting to play with the plastic.

I agree with eagle.  it takes me longer to choose what wood/corian/glue and decide if anything is going to be done to it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 30, 2005)

For an interesting view on how the longer-tenured members have changed over the year, check out this poll that was conducted this past January. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2826
Wheras I used to complete a pen in an hour or so, when I doubled or tripled my effort, the results were highly apparent in the finished product.  Personally, I thank Russ Fairfield (in particular) for getting me to slow down, enjoy the process and take as long as it takes!  Here's to you, Russ! [8D]


----------



## Travlr7 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the wakeup call DC. I just checked mine. I realize that I'm spending more time making sure that the finish is good. Even though I'm now starting sanding at 320, I go up to 4000 now, before adding the finish. I can see the difference. So can my customers.

Bruce[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 30, 2005)

Actual turning time, 15 min. to an hour. Time span from picking wood to final assembly can be days.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 1, 2005)

I average 3 days because I don't have enough available hours in the right order.

I find that selecting the wood, measuring cutting and drilling and gluing takes a lot more time than I like. That is usually the first 'day.' Session would be more accurate.

Second session is turning and starting the finishing.

Finishing with multiple coats takes a while because I like to let it dry and cure a bit between sessions.

So I can make a pen in an hour but to make a pen that I want to use and keep is a lot longer.

I pretty much follow along with William above.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 2, 2005)

Slight addendum:

In a recent show, I got an order for 19 pens, 10 of which were to be Perfect fit, different woods.  NO sweat.  Then, I started turning and finishing.  Three were ruined on the lathe by trying to go too fast (too deep a cut, wood splintered instead of cutting).  Then, there was the finishing time and drying of coats one and two.  MAN, how time flies when nothing is happening!!!

So, to amend my earlier entry-if you are working with wood, add an infinite amount to the "time per pen".  My price list will be adjusted accordingly!

Ended up about 1.5 hours each (without drying time, but including remounting each time to sand and add finish).

Pens look good, tho'!


----------



## Chris Hare (Dec 2, 2005)

It takes me two and a half songs on the radio. I timed my self last night and it takes me 7-12 Min. (dependent upon the material) to Turn and sand a pen to 3600 and coat with sanding sealer. It then takes 3-5 days to put the finish on. Apply Deft wait 24Hrs. Repeat, Repeat, Repeat, final sanding and polish. When I include the time it takes to cut, drill, glue, and assemble. I think I have about 1 hour of labor over 5 days per pen. 

Once I learned to properly use a scraper I cut my turning time down from about 45 Min. to 7-12 Min. I use a spindle gouge to turn round then a round nose scraper to get the shape and a shew for the final clean up. If all goes well I go to 320 Grit from there.  

The more you do, the more comfortable you will become with your tools and you speed will naturally increase.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 2, 2005)

How Long Does It Take To Turn One of Those?

A poem by John A. Styerâ€”The Lathe-meister

 Do you meanâ€¦
not plant the tree, but find the wood,
just â€˜seeâ€™ the piece, (as if I could)?
to find a highly figured burl,
a crotch, an eye, or pearly curl?
And once I spy it, perhaps buy it,
inventory, store, and dry it?
Then saw or cut it, possibly I kiln itâ€™
glue, imbue with fill, or drill it?
You mean, that once Iâ€™m satisfied
itâ€™s stopped the warps, checks, cracks, once dried?
And mounted on the lathe, to turn it,
(which takes much practice, just to learn it;
and then employ a gouge, or two,
or use a skew, which I donâ€™t eschew,
to mold it, shape it (whatâ€™s your pleasure?)
by all means, Iâ€™m sure to measure,
then sand it smooth, please wear your mitts,
from coarse to fine, 10,000 grits,
then braze, or burnish, paint, or polish,
(the goal: enhance, and donâ€™t demolish)?
Is that your question, start to end,
how longâ€™s that path, its way to wend?
Or do you merely want to know how long it turned?
Ten minutes, or so.

Used by permission directly from the author. My thanks to John for allowing us to reprint his poem on our forum. Enjoy his poetic essay.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks, Don.  That is a nice piece of verse.


----------



## micah (Dec 2, 2005)

its_virgil,
Thanks for the poem, and thanks to Mr. Styer for writing a wonderful piece!

Micah


----------

